# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κρυφτούλι..

## Sofo

Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση πως το παπαγαλάκι που αγόρασα την Δευτέρα νομίζει πως είναι τροφή...
...και ιδού οι αποδείξεις... έχει πετάξει όλο το φαΐ από την ταΐστρα και μπαίνει μέσα!

καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα φιπε μου δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο μπαινει μεσα στην ταιστρα του ισως να το τρομαζει κατι ισως ειναι στρεσαρισμενο απο την αλλαγη περιβαλοντος θα σου πουν τα εμπειρα μελη αυτο που βλεπω και θα ηθελα να σου το πω ειναι οτι διακρινω στο κλουβι σου αρκετη σκουρια η όποια ενδεχομενος να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο πουλακι σου.

----------


## Esmi

Ωχ εγώ αυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν ξερω γιατι το κανει αλλα θελει λιγο καθαρισμα το κλουβι και βαλε ξυλινες πατηθρες καλυτερα αν μπορεις 
Φιλικα

----------


## Ariadni

Να πω κατι που μπορει να ειναι κοτσανα αλλα το σκεφτηκα μολις το ειδα; Μηπως ψαχνει φωλια; Ειναι θηλυκο;

----------


## Sofo

Θηλυκό είναι, μερικών μηνών επειδή ακόμα δεν έχει διαχωριστεί στο μάτι του κόρη από ασπράδι... το έχω σε πολύ καλό περιβάλλον δίπλα στο κλουβί με το αρσενικό που πήρα 7 μέρες ακριβώς πριν, συνεχώς προσπαθεί να αποδράσει δαγκώνοντας τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού, ενώ το αρσενικό έχει συνηθίσει την παρουσία μου και προχθές το έβγαλα από το κλουβί 3 φορές και το άφησα στο σπίτι να πετάξει ήταν μια χαρά!
Απλά δε θέλω να τα βάλω ακόμη στο ίδιο κλουβί τα πουλιά, για αυτό έβαλα το θηλυκό σε ένα πιο παλιό κλουβάκι για αρχή...
Το κλουβί όπως και τα υπόλοιπα παρελκόμενα τα έπλυνα πάρα πολύ καλά με σαπούνι και τα έτριψα με σφουγκάρι, δε τίθεται θέμα βρωμιάς αν και μπορώ να το βάψω με ειδική μπογιά για σιγουριά όσον αφορά τη λίγη σκουριά που έχει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και το πουλάκι είναι πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία, πιθανότατα η συμπεριφορά του να οφείλεται εκεί. Ψάχνει δηλαδή φωλιά όπως είχε όταν ήταν ακόμα νεοσσός. Παρόλα αυτά, επειδή μου φαίνεται επικίνδυνο αν το κάνει συνέχεια και μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να σφηνώσει, καλύτερα πάρτου κάποια ανοιχτού τύπου ταίστρα για να μπορεί να βγει εύκολα. 

Αν το κλουβί του αρσενικού είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, είναι πολύ μικρό για ζευγάρι πτηνών. Καλύτερα πάρε μία 60άρα ζευγαρώστρα, βρίσκεις με 19 ευρώ, και θα είναι παλάτι!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν κρατησες καραντινα στα παπαγαλακια, πως συνηθησε ο αρσενικος τοσο γρηγορα εσενα το επιασες η ανεβηκε στο χερι σου;

----------


## Sofo

Το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι ακόμη μικρότερο της φωτογραφίας, αλλά σκέφτομαι να τους φτιαξω ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί, υπερ-άνετο!
Τι εννοείς Αριστείδη με τη λέξη καραντίνα?
Ο Αρσενικός αφού τις πρώτες μέρες 2-3 είχα τα τυπικά και δε τον πολυενοχλούσα πέρα από καθάρισμα τάισμα ξεκίνησα να του δίνω τροφή από το χέρι μου και άρχισε να τρώει, σιγά σιγά συνήθισε την παρουσία του χεριού μου μέσα στο κλουβί και χωρίς τροφή, και εκεί άρχισα να το βάζω μπροστά του μπας και ανέβει μόνος του αλλά τίποτα, το πλησίαζα σιγά σιγά μέχρι που κατάφερα και χάιδεψα κοιλίτσα για πολύ λίγο, είδε πως δε τον έβλαψα και πήγα για κεφάλι όπου και τραβήχτηκε, τον άφησα και μετά από πολλές ώρες ξανά το ίδιο και μετά δε ξανασχολήθηκα, ε την επόμενη μέρα του χάιδεψα το κεφάλι και καθότανε έτσι άρχισα να κινώ και άσκοπα το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί χωρίς να τον ενοχλεί.
Άρχισα ένα ψιλοπαιχνιδάκι όπου τον ψιλοσκουντούσα να ανέβει στο χέρι μου αλλά τίποτα, χωρίς να ενοχλείται πάντα τον "κυνηγούσα" με πολύ απαλές κινήσεις να τον πιάσω και καλά αλλά του άφηνα περιθώριο να μπορεί να φεύγει από την παλάμη μου άνετα, σιγά σιγά άρχισε να ανεβαίνει και στο χέρι μου για λίγο και να παίζει μέσα στο κλουβί και καλά κυνηγητό.
Ωστόσο για να τον βγάλω έξω τον έπιασα λίγο πιο καλά χωρίς να του δώσω περιθώριο να δραπετεύσει αλλά και χωρίς να τον πιέσω καθόλου, τον έβγαλα έξω και τον χάιδεψα λίγο στο κεφάλι ενώ τον κρατούσα και ξανά μέσα.
Το έκανα αυτό 2-3 φορές μετά από ώρα για να δει πως δε κινδυνεύει αν και πάλι τσιμπούσε για να τον αφήσω να φύγει μέχρι που τον έπιασα και τον άφησα έξω από το κλουβί να πετάξει!

Ομολογώ πως έφαγε μερικές μικρές στούκες σε τοίχους πριν το βρει αλλά δε χτύπησε καθόλου, άρχισε να πετά γύρω γύρω και η θηλυκιά τον έβλεπε και έκραζε. Κάποια στιγμή αφού έψαχνε μέρη να προσγειωθεί ο αρσενικός βρήκε και άρχισε να κάθεται σε διάφορα ψηλά σημεία του σπιτιού, μετά από λίγη ώρα που επεξεργάστηκε τα πάντα είπα να τον βάλω μέσα... αλλά πως τον πιάνουμε? πετσέτα λέω.. αφού έκανα 2 απόπειρες όπου και ψιλοτρόμαξε λογικά την άφησα και μου ήρθε η αναλαμπή!
Πήρα το κλαδάκι από το κλουβί του και το έβαλα μπροστά στην κοιλίτσα του και ανέβηκε σχεδόν αμέσως (αφού έχει οικειότητα μαζί μου δε πέταξε όταν το πλησίασα, απλά δε θα καθόταν εύκολα να το πιάσω πάλι) αφού λοιπόν ανέβηκε τον έκανα μια βόλτα στο χώρο πάνω στο κλαδάκι του και σαν κύριο τον έβαλα στο κλουβί όπου και έσκυψε κιόλας για να μπει μέσα!  :: 
Κάπως έτσι έγινε η πρώτη μας πτήση! Έκτοτε τον βγάζω και τον αφήνω όσο να' ναι εκτός κλουβιού και δεν έχει θέμα, θα συνηθίσει που θα πάει...

Α, by the way χθες το βράδυ τα έβαλα μαζί στο μεγάλο κλουβί, δε παλευόταν άλλο να βλέπω το θηλυκό να μπαίνει στην ταίστρα για να κρυφτεί...
την έχω 5 μέρες την άλλη και ακόμα και χθες το βράδυ που πήγα να την χαιδέψω  πέταγε από τη μια μεριά του κλουβιού στην άλλη...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αρχικα κραταμε καραντινα στα πουλια δηλαφη 40 μερες να μην ερθουν σε επαφη καθολου.Αυτο το κανουνε για να τα προσταυσουμε εαν το ενα απο τα δυο ειναι αρρωστο να μην κολλησει και το αλλο.Το παπαγαλακι προφανως δεν συνηθησε το χερι σου μεσα σε τοσο λιγο διαστημα αφου σε τσιμπουσε μην το ξανακανεις.Οταν θα ανεβει μονο το στο χερι σου μονο και μονο τοτε θα αρχισεις να το κινεις μεσα στο κλουβι και στην συνεχεια απο εξω.Μην βιαζεσαι και μην το πιεζεις.
Νομιζω το θυληκο δεν ειναι ετοιμο για αναπαραγωγη.Το κλουβι τι διαστασεις εχει

----------


## Sofo

Οι διαστάσεις είναι 38χ22χ32, ποιες είναι οι ιδανικές για να φτιάξω την επόμενη ζευγαρώστρα?
κακώς που δε τα κράτησα σε καραντίνα δηλαδή...
Ο αρσενικός με τσιμπούσε ελαφρά μόνο όταν τον έκλεινα και δε μπορούσε να φύγει, αλλά πολύ απαλό πιάσιμο και αφού με έχει συνηθίσει αρκετά, όταν είναι έξω και ανέβει στο ξυλαράκι που κρατάω εγώ κάθεται και τον πάω βόλτες από δω κι από κει στο σπίτι και δε φεύγει. Αλλά οκ, θα του δώσω παραπάνω χρόνο, χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο?
Να τα χωρίσω πάλι τα πουλιά? απλά φοβάμαι για το θηλυκό που πάει συνεχώς στην ταΐστρα και κάθεται...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν κανει να τον πιανεις θα ανεβει μονος το σιγα σιγα αρχισε να του δινεις κεχρι εξω απο το κλουβι και μετα απο μεσα μεχρι να ανεβει στο χερι σου .Η ζευγαρωστρα που θα φτιαξεις οι ελαχιστες για εμενα ειναι 50 μηκος 35 πλατος 50 υψος  αλλα οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο μεγαλυτερη ανεση θα εχουν .
Για το θυληκο βαλε εσωτερικη ταιστρα που κρεμιεται στα καγκελα

Sent from my Micromax Q345 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ νομίζω ότι εφόσον έγινε η αρχή και βγαίνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο πια θα συνηθίσει, μην τον φοβίζεις τον άνθρωπο Αριστείδη, δεν έκανε δα και έγκλημα!  :Happy:  Απλά Δημήτρη μπορείς να βάζεις την πατήθρα μέσα να ανεβαίνει στην πατήθρα και να τον βγάζεις έξω... δλδ να μην τον πιάνεις με την παλάμη σου!Μπορείς να τον βάζεις στον ώμο σου αν θέλει να καθεται και να τον πλησιάζεις με το πρόσωπο.... στο πρόσωπο είναι πιο φιλικά τα μικρακια!Εμένα το κοκατιλ μου ειβαι άγριο κσι μόνο πρόσωπο δέχεται!  :Happy:  Μην ξεχνάς να έχεις και λίγο κεχρί, χρειάζεται  :winky:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απλα εγω ειπα αμα θελει να ανεβαινει στο χερι της να το ξεκηνησει με αυτον τροπο 
Φιλικα

----------


## Sofo

Ναι, εδώ και δύο μέρες έτσι τον βγάζω μόνο, με την πατήθρα, ήρεμα και όμορφα, και δε φοβάται, επίσης τον φέρνω πολύ κοντά στο προσωπό μου και του μιλάω και το φιλάω κιόλας και δε φεύγει!
Απλά δύσκολο να φύγει από την πατήθρα και να ανέβει για πολύ στο χέρι μου, και για ώμο δοκίμασα χθες με τη πατήθρα αλλά μάλλον νιώθει πολύ ασφάλεια ακόμη εκεί.
Χθες που τον είχα αφήσει να κάνει βόλτα στο σπίτι ήρθε για μια στιγμή κι έκατσε στο κεφάλι μου και έφυγε  ::

----------


## Sofo

κάτι άλλο... το κεχρί που αναφέρετε τι είναι ακριβώς?
από ότι βρήκα στο google είναι κάτι σπόροι, δεν είναι οι σπόροι της τροφής που του δίνουμε σε καθημερινή χρήση, έτσι?

----------


## Esmi

Το κεχρί είναι σπόροι και αυτοί και συνήθως είναι σε τσαμπί!Λέγεται και μιλλετ... άμα πας σε ένα πετ σοπ και ρωτήσεις θα σου πουν αυτοί!!Πες όμως ότι το θέλω σε τσαμπί  :winky:   :Happy:  Είναι σαν λιχουδιά ας πούμε και θα σε βοηθήσει στην εξημερωση πολύ  :Happy:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ειναι σαν τον καφε για τους ανθρωπους

----------


## Sofo

Οκ, θα πάω αύριο πρωί να πάρω κεχρί και θα ξεκινήσω νέο κύκλο διαπραγματεύσεων με την πεισματάρα θηλυκιά!  ::  αχαχαχαχ

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια, και να μας πεις τι έγινε μόλις της το δώσεις!

----------


## Sofo

Λοιπόν, πήρα τα Kraker Trio-Mix και τους τα έβαλα μπροστά από το στόμα και δε το ακούμπησαν, καμία από τις 3 γεύσεις... έτσι το κρέμασα μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά και πάλι δεν είδα κάποια ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση...
ίσως πρέπει να τα χωρίσω πάλι, δε ξέρω, η δουλειά μου φαίνεται δύσκολη αλλά παρόλο που έχω υπομονή δε βλέπω έστω την ελάχιστη πρόοδο

----------


## beak

Με αυτό δεν νομίζω να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα, και καλό θα ήταν να μην τους τα δώσεις, καθώς περιέχουν πολλά  συντηρητικά και σάκχαρα τα οποία δεν είναι καλό για τα πουλιά.
Το κεχρί σε τσαμπί που είπαν τα παιδιά είναι αυτό...

----------


## Sofo

Παιδιά στο (μόνο) pet shop της περιοχής έχουν μόνο τις μπάρες που σας έδειξα, έχουμε κάποια εναλλακτική επιλογή?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη αν δεν βρίσκεις με τίποτα κεχρί, δοκίμασε κάποια άλλη λιχουδιά που ίσως του αρέσει πολύ. Απλά συνήθως προτείνουμε αυτό επειδή είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στη γεύση! Δοκίμασε ηλιόσπορους (όχι πάρα πολλούς) ή κάποιο λαχανικό!

----------


## ermis1

> Λοιπόν, πήρα τα Kraker Trio-Mix και τους τα έβαλα μπροστά από το στόμα και δε το ακούμπησαν, καμία από τις 3 γεύσεις... έτσι το κρέμασα μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά και πάλι δεν είδα κάποια ιδιαίτερη συγκίνηση...
> ίσως πρέπει να τα χωρίσω πάλι, δε ξέρω, η δουλειά μου φαίνεται δύσκολη αλλά παρόλο που έχω υπομονή δε βλέπω έστω την ελάχιστη πρόοδο


Δημήτρη όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά καλύτερα μην του δίνεις τα στικ γιατί περιέχουν ζάχαρη.Αν δεν βρίσκεις κεχρί δώσε να δοκιμάσει η λάχανο η σουσάμι , νομίζω το δεύτερο θα του αρέσει ...

----------


## Esmi

Ναι ισχύει, το σουσάμι το τσακίζουν!Με το που θα το δοκιμάσει θα το λατρέψει  :Big Grin:

----------

